# Has Anyone?? Enterprise stuffer



## ron forst (Jan 24, 2012)

Has anyone figured out how to adapt a large tube to the nut on an enterprise stuffer so as to make stuffing things like summer sausage go easier? after my first go around of stuffing four sticks, I know why companies sell gears shafts and such for these stuffers. I was seriously scared I was going to snap the shaft that comes off the crank containing the bevel gears.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 24, 2012)

I use to own a few Enterprise stuffers and had no problems using the 1 inch diameter tubes.

- First thing I would check is make sure the gears are clean, not full of gunk and lubed.

- Is the ground sausage to dry, maybe add a little more water to your mix.

Never have had a problem with a 1 inch tube and cranking, it does get difficult cranking when using 1/2 inch and smaller tubes for breakfast sausage links or meat stick though.

Can you post a picture of the large tube and nut for your Enterprise to help me understand why your having a problem adapting to your Enterprise?


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 24, 2012)

I use a 1/2 dia tube for stix with my 8 qt enterprise and I add some water to the recipe to make them easier to stuff. never had an issue

I use the stock 3/4 " tube for everything else and I stuff allot of 3" dia. summer sausage with now trouble


----------



## ron forst (Jan 24, 2012)

the only tube I have measures about 5 1/2 inches long and the outside diameter is 3/4 inch, is there a 1 inch tube for this stuffer?The whole in the nut measures "almost 1 inch


----------



## uncle_lar (Jan 25, 2012)

that sounds like the stock tube. that it the same size I use for my salamis and summer sausage.

they stuff very easily for me.  make sure your gears and shafts are lubricated properly.

how much water are you adding to your  recipes?

make sure the main shaft that the handle is connected to is well lubricated


----------

